# Star Trek Discovery: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit Mr. Spock



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek Discovery: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit Mr. Spock* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery: Trailer zur zweiten Staffel mit Mr. Spock*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (9. Oktober 2018)

Die sollen einfach aufgeben und das Geld an Orville weiterleiten. 
Fand diesen effektgeilen, düsteren Mist unerträglich als Trekkie und TNG Fan der ersten Stunde.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (9. Oktober 2018)

Star Trek Discovery für mich ein großer Flop,
Hab einige Folgen der ersten Staffel angeschaut und kein bisschen Humor mitdabei und die Charaktere
in der Serie alle irgendwie langweilig.Es fehlt die persönlichkeit der Charaktere und wofür sie stehen,was ihr ziel(e) sind.
Und ein richtiges Team wie Captain Kirk,Spock,Scotti,Pille &Co der für jedem durchs Feuer gehen würde,kann man in dieser Serie
nicht spüren oder das gefühl wird nicht vermittelt.Jetzt die Serie mit(jungen) Mr.Spock wiederzubeleben,
wird mich persönlich auch nicht dazu bewegen das wieder anzuschaun,weil für mich inhaltlich der Abhandlungen bzw. Konflikte
in der Serie irgendwie sich wiederholt.Also keine neue Welten und neue Zivilisationen entdecken,oder?


----------



## ACDSee (9. Oktober 2018)

Für mich war Discovery Staffel 1 eher ein auf mehrere Folgen gestreckter Film, der das bisherige Star-Trek-Universum als Hintergrund nutzt aber was eigenes daraus macht. Discovery beschränkt sich halt inhaltlich auf einen kleinen Zeitraum im Konflikt "Klingonen vs. Menschen" und erzählt diesen in für StarTrek untypischer Manier. Blutig, bildgewaltig aber weniger charmant oder gar mit Intelligenz und Witz. Das muss man nicht gut finden.  

Ich fand Discovery sehr erfrischend, weil es halt nicht das übliche Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Star-Trek ist.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass man die Serie jetzt mit der klassischen Serie, Enterprise, TGN, DS9 oder Voyager vergleichen kann.
Das ist was eigenes und passt einfach nicht mit dem bisherigen Star Trek-Stil zusammen.

Für mich war Discovery eher eine Konzeptstudie die noch nicht weiß, wo sie inhaltlich hin will. Ich verfolge die Serie gern und freue mich auf Staffel 2, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht gehypt bin.
Ich finde die Serie zwar durchaus gelungen, aber die Produzenten haben halt mehr Wert auf geile Bilder und Eindrücklichkeit als auf erzählerische Tiefe und Einpassung ins StarTrek-Universum gelegt - und das merkt man einfach.
Damit verschenken sie viel Potential. Für mich macht das den Unterschied zwischen einer genialen & gefeierten Serie und einer ganz netten Serie, die man halt nebenbei guckt aus.
Der Trailer zur 2. Staffel sieht jetzt nicht viel anders aus als die erste. Beeindruckende Bilder, viel Geballer, warten wir ab, ob die Handlung mehr Tiefe bekommen wird.

Was für mich wirklich 1a gelungen ist, ist die Musik. Die hält bzw. verbessert das StarTrek-Niveau.


----------



## 1988_Marc (9. Oktober 2018)

Ja Ja das Thema Discovery.
Ich als Trekkie von Kindes alter an muss leider sagen ist ok mehr aber auch nicht.
Achtung Spoiler!
Als ich die USS Shenzhou das erste mal gesehen habe Geil die haben das hässliche Schiffsdesign in die Tonne getreten, leider nicht man siehe die Discovery.
Schwarzeabzeichen und Schwarzerarlam, hem Sektion 31 ? Freu & Treum. Sporenantrieb gähn wozu dann noch Warp?
Langlebe das Imperium ja, ja der beste Teil der ersten Staffel.
NCC-1701 Cap Pike freu/hoff keine Discovery mehr.
Ich schätze mal das Discovery schneller abgesetzt wird als Enterprise.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Serie mal irgendwann im Free TV laufen sollte gucke ich sie mir an. Aber Netflix nehme ich nicht extra dafür.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Oktober 2018)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich fand Discovery sehr erfrischend, weil es halt nicht das übliche Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Star-Trek ist.



Optimismus war immer ein sehr großer Teil von Star Trek, und das wurde jetzt gegen 08/15-Krach-Bumm und Lensflares ausgetauscht, was man alles auch bei 342895674389 anderen Serien haben kann. Vor allem heutzutage wäre dieser Ansatz mit "Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen" gar nicht mal so unangebracht, aber mit guten Geschichten lässt sich natürlich weniger gut influencen als mit Explosionen, das weiß auch Netflix.



1988_Marc schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das Discovery schneller abgesetzt wird als Enterprise.



Unwahrscheinlich, weil Netflix extrem viel ins Marketing steckt. Hoffen kann man aber trotzdem. Discovery hat mir erst mal gezeigt wie gut damals eigentlich Enterprise war, und vor allem wie genial The Orville ist.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2018)

Finde der neue Schpock passt rein optisch schon eher als der Zachary.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (9. Oktober 2018)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Was für mich wirklich 1a gelungen ist, ist die Musik. Die hält bzw. verbessert das StarTrek-Niveau.


Ach, STD bekommt in Staffel 2 ein episches Intro wie Voyager oder DS9? Geil da freu ich mich drauf! 

Dir ist schon klar das die Macher der Serie dann auf keinen Fall ein Prequel in der prime Timeline Linie hätten machen dürfen, wenn man schon was komplett neues machen will und mit allem bricht das vorher oder nachher war. Hätten sie die Serie einfach nach Voyager angesiedelt hätten sie technologisch und auch rassentechnisch(Klingonen, hatten einfach mal Lust auf einen Besuch beim Friseur, das dann schief gelaufen ist) alles machen können was sie wollen, mit sehr einfachen Erklärungen dazu. Aber so müssen sie sich für alles und jeden rechtfertigen das schlechter gemacht wurde als das Original.(Prime timeline) Bzw. was gar nicht sein kann von der Sternzeit her. 

Aber naja, ich geb STD wie jeder Star Trek Serie Zeit sich zu entwickeln bis Staffel 4, am Ende vom Staffel 4 gibts dann mein Fazit. Kaum eine Star Trek Serie war wirklich gut vor Staffel 4. TNG, VOY, DS9, ENT Mich wundert ja nur das sie schon wieder nach ENT es so langsam angehen und denken das sie diesmal Zeit haben sich zu entwickeln, wer weis wie viele Staffeln. Das hab ich bei Battlestar Galactica v. ENT ganz am Anfang schon gesehen, das das nicht gut gehen kann. (aber niemals gedacht die Show abgesetzt wird, weil es Star Trek ist und weil man wohl nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wird wie bei TOS, tja falsch gedacht, unterschätze niemals die Dummheit der Entscheidungsträger, warum nicht gleich ab Folge 1 bei STD das gemacht was die Fans wollen) Wenn Battlestar ab Folge 1 voll aufdreht und liefert, warum denkt man dann das man so viel Zeit hat notwendige Schritte einzuleiten erst nach zig Jahren. 

Aber gut, sie haben ja die neue Serie mit sir Patrick Stewart angekündigt, die endlich die Star Trek Geschichte weiterführt und nicht immer wieder aufrollt. Prequels die ich hätte sehen wollen und wohl nie sehen werde: Captain Sulu auf der Exelsior und die Enterprise in der Zeit bis Kirk das Kommando übernimmt. Ich denke nämlich nicht das wir viel von der Enterprise sehen werden, das wird wieder wie der Name schon sagt, die Discovery show.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach aufgeben und das Geld an Orville weiterleiten.


Für diesen mit Flachwitzen garnierten Schund? Da kann man ja gleich das Geld verbrennen. :-B

Nach den ganzen super-utopischen Vorgänger-Serien finde ich es gut dass man den Mut zeigt mit alten Gewohnheiten zu brechen und nicht wieder die alte Suppe in neuen Dosen verkaufen möchte. Jede Utopie hat auch eine dunkle Seite, warum nicht auch die von Star Trek zeigen?
Mir hat STD sehr gut gefallen. Der durch alle Folgen durchgehende rote Faden, ein Hauptcharakter der mal NICHT die Hoheit über das Seriennamen-gebende Schiff hat, anständige Umsetzung (technisch, ausstattungsmäßig) und ein eigener Stil. Hie und da zwar Möglichkeiten zur Ausbesserung, aber insgesamt ein guter Einstand. Da habe ich viel schwächere First-Seasons vergangener Trek-Serien gesehen.


----------



## der_petling (10. Oktober 2018)

Also ich finde ja den Comic-Con Trailer besser, aber egal... 
YouTube
Ich lass mich mal überraschen von der 2. Season. Die erste nahm zum Schluss dann doch etwas Fahrt auf, von daher bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch.
Die Klingonen sehen nun auch endlich so aus wie man es in etwa gewohnt ist... warum, das spoiler ich hier mal nicht .
Sucht euch die Infos auf Seiten wie "tvguide" usw selber zusammen. 
Hier noch ein kleines Video zum Bühnenbau und den Dreharbeiten zur Staffel 2 : YouTube
Die Serie ist halt mehr im Stil der neuen Kinofilme... Mehr Spaceopera... muss man nicht mögen, kann man sich aber auch mal darauf einlassen.

Ich bin jetzt auch kein Fan der 2 neuen Star Wars Filme... ganz ok, aber hat man auch nichts versäumt wenn man die nicht gesehen hat.
Im Freundeskreis differieren da auch die Meinungen.... und wir sind alle mit den ersten Filmen in unserer Jugendzeit aufgewachsen,
haben also ungefähr das selbe Alter.
Ich finde die Trainingsvideos von D.R. ja fast besser. ^^

Viel mehr freu ich mich aber auf den 30. Dezember wenns mit der 2. Staffel The Orville weitergeht !
Hier mal ein kleines Appetithäppchen.  YouTube


----------



## Nuallan (10. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für diesen mit Flachwitzen garnierten Schund? Da kann man ja gleich das Geld verbrennen. :-B



Eine ziemlich peinliche  Bankrotterklärung für Discovery, wenn schon "mit Flachwitzen garnierten Schund" durch die Bank bessere Kritiken einfährt..


----------



## der_petling (10. Oktober 2018)

Die deutlich differenzierenden Bewertungen von Profikritikern im Vergleich zur Fanbase ist ja schon interessant bei Discovery vs Orville.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (11. Oktober 2018)

der_petling schrieb:


> Die deutlich differenzierenden Bewertungen von Profikritikern im Vergleich zur Fanbase ist ja schon interessant bei Discovery vs Orville.


Stimmt. 
Profi Kritiker ist ja auch ein selbsternannter Titel, getrieben von selbst erfundenen Richtlinien einer *Berufsgruppe* die sich selbst erschaffen hat, zur Erstellung einer Maßeinheit, in der man Filme messen kann, die vornehmlich zum Selbsterhalt des eigenen Jobs dient, nicht jedoch dem Entdecken von Kunst oder Meisterwerken. 

Wenn man sich imbd, und andere Zuschauer Wertungen und Analysen über Filme und Serien so ansieht, und dann bemerkt, wie weit doch die Kritiker meist daneben liegen,  und zwar nicht zu knapp, dann stellt sich mir schon die Frage, mit welcher Arroganz so manch Kritiker meint, seine Meinung wäre objektiver, und inhaltlich beachtenswerter als das, was die anderen Millionen von Zuschauer so von sich geben. 
Es ist bei den meisten Film Kritikern halt nur ein vorgegebener Katalog der abgefrühstückt wird. 
Hat der Film oder die Serie dieses Merkmal, gibt es ein Check in der Liste, und ein Plus im Wertungskasten, andernfalls ein Minus. 

Blockbuster =  ein automatischer Minus Punkt bei Story. 
Schwarz Weiß = ein automatischer Plus Punkt bei Authentizität.
Flaches Familiendrama, welches für einen Menschen der viel erlebt hat im Leben eine ultra vorhersehbare und durchschaubare langweilige Story, aber für viele Filmkritiker die scheinbar noch bei Mutti wohnen echt grandios und neu und komplex ist,  = Dicker Pluspunkt für die Story. 
Naja, Leuten die das echte Leben nicht kennen, denen kann man auch sowas wie Tatort aufs Auge drücken und Versicherungen verkaufen.  

Nach solchen Schemata finden die Bewertungen der meisten Kritiker statt. 
Das dieses natürlich dann  in einer sehr eingeschränkten Google Algorithmus Manier zwar die sehr unvollständige und vereinfachende Liste korrekt positiv oder negativ bewertet, jedoch in der Bewertung dann jegliche Seele fehlt, dies verstehen dann viele nicht.
Filme sind immer subjektiv und werden immer, genau wie Musik stets nur individuell erfasst und wahrgenommen, beruhend auf der persönlichen Erfahrung des Beobachtenden oder der Zuhörer.
So kann ein Picasso oder auch ein bestimmtes Lied im Wertungskasten, ja in einer Liste durchaus als ein, für den Profi leicht zu malendes Bild, oder leicht zu erstellendes Lied erachtet werden, wenn man denn stumpf eine Liste abarbeitet. 
Beides kann aber dennoch auch ein Meisterwerk sein, dazu muss man das Gesamtwerk natürlich im Rahmen der individuellen Möglichkeiten und Erfahrungen des Betrachters betrachten  

Wenn dann eine Serie wie the Orville daher kommt, die bewusst mit solchen Konventionen spielt, und von den Kritikern die ihre Liste in bester Beamten Art abarbeiten, und die Serie dann auseinander genommen wird, dann hat man zwar die Liste verstanden, nicht aber dass diese nur der Rahmen einer Kritik sein sollte. 
Es wird von den offiziellen Kritikern also durchaus die Liste, nicht aber die Seele oder das Gesamtkunstwerk gesehen. 
Die meisten Kritiker beurteilen 500 Bäume einzeln, und geben dann dem Wald eine darauf beruhende Durchschnittswertung, ohne aber den ganzen Wald jemals bewusst gesehen zu haben. 
Diese pseudo objektive Kritik der meisten Kritiker ist darum für mich auch nur dazu geeignet ein sehr oberflächliches Bild der Mechanik eines Filmes zu liefern, in einer Form präsentiert, die den eigenen *Berufsstand* ermöglicht und erhält, was ich mir auch durchaus gerne ansehe oder durchlese; Sie ist jedoch für mich nicht dazu geeignet Meisterwerke und dergleichen zu entdecken.


----------

